# The sounds of Fall...



## matt01 (Aug 23, 2006)

Ah, the sounds of fall... Students stomping through the halls, doors slamming in rage, and profanity ringing off the walls. How I enjoy the sound of the students returning to school.


----------



## Ivan (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by matthew_
> Ah, the sounds of fall... Students stomping through the halls, doors slamming in rage, and *profanity ringing off the walls*. How I enjoy the sound of the students returning to school.



Really?! 

One didn't last long at Southwestern Baptist Theological Seminary with that kind of behavior, at least when I attended there. In fact, I don't remember any profanity at all while I was there.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Aug 23, 2006)

It is a strange feeling to be done with school... after 8 years!


----------



## Puddleglum (Aug 23, 2006)

I'm not ready to think about returning to school yet - school doesn't start for another 5 weeks!


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by matthew_
> Ah, the sounds of fall... Students stomping through the halls, doors slamming in rage, and profanity ringing off the walls. How I enjoy the sound of the students returning to school.



This didn't happen where our son went to school. We always kept the paddle within reach and the best soap in the bathroom.


----------



## BaptistCanuk (Aug 24, 2006)

This brings up an interesting question. What determines "profanity"? Cultural standards? Scripture? I don't know of a Scripture that says a particular word is profanity. Must be cultural standards then. But then, how can we declare some word to be profanity when Scripture doesn't say it?


----------



## Ivan (Aug 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BaptistCanuk_
> This brings up an interesting question. What determines "profanity"? Cultural standards? Scripture? I don't know of a Scripture that says a particular word is profanity. Must be cultural standards then. But then, how can we declare some word to be profanity when Scripture doesn't say it?



They had no problem defining it at SWBTS!


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BaptistCanuk_
> This brings up an interesting question. What determines "profanity"? Cultural standards? Scripture? I don't know of a Scripture that says a particular word is profanity. Must be cultural standards then. But then, how can we declare some word to be profanity when Scripture doesn't say it?



The Larger Catechism, - see Q 111-114 - version includes proof texts would be helpful here. That which by good and necessary consequence may be deduced from Scripture carries the same authority as Scripture.


----------



## BaptistCanuk (Aug 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ivan_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by BaptistCanuk_
> ...



LOL you don't have to shout at me brother. 

Where did SWBTS get their definition? I have a point to this. Some believe in the "RPW" because they say we can only do what Scripture says when we worship God. Well, where does Scripture say what words are profanity? How can our "depraved" selves decide what is profanity for ourselves? Even more, how can we decide the standard for others?


----------



## BaptistCanuk (Aug 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jaybird0827_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by BaptistCanuk_
> ...



With all due respect, the Larger Catechism is not Scripture. And if we can't practise anything in worship that is good and can be deduced from Scripture, but can only practise what Scripture SAYS in worship...well...then the standard remains. We cannot decide what is profanity unless the Scripture specifically states what words are profanity. In other words, profanity is based on cultural standards. And I have no problem with that. I'm just making a point, and I know I made it.


----------



## BaptistCanuk (Aug 24, 2006)

Jay, first please forgive me. I am a bit testy today. I see that you were just referring me to the Catechism to think something through. You weren't saying that the Cathechism is on par with Scripture. I apologize.

In fact, you are right. The problem that I had when you mentioned deducing from Scripture is because people refuse to do that when it comes to worship. When it comes to worship people want to go by ONLY what Scripture SAYS. In that case, they don't want to deduce any "principles". Do you see what I mean?


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BaptistCanuk_
> Jay, first please forgive me. I am a bit testy today. I see that you were just referring me to the Catechism to think something through. You weren't saying that the Cathechism is on par with Scripture. I apologize.



Accepted. I forgive you.



> In fact, you are right. The problem that I had when you mentioned deducing from Scripture is because people refuse to do that when it comes to worship. When it comes to worship people want to go by ONLY what Scripture SAYS. In that case, they don't want to deduce any "principles". Do you see what I mean?



The principle I have in mind includes that which "*by good and necessary consequence* may be deduced." What appears in bold is often (conveniently or otherwise) omitted.

Again, in the context of this discussion I refer you to L.C. Q 113. If subordinate standards v. Scripture itself is an issue for you, I still encourage you to review the texts cited. God bless.


----------



## Ivan (Aug 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BaptistCanuk_
> I'm just making a point, and I know I made it.



You have? Good for you.


----------



## BaptistCanuk (Aug 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ivan_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by BaptistCanuk_
> ...



Are you always so snotty? Or just every Thursday?


----------



## BaptistCanuk (Aug 24, 2006)

Ivan, I noticed that you didn't answer my question. That's what I thought.


----------



## BaptistCanuk (Aug 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jaybird0827_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by BaptistCanuk_
> ...



Thanks. 

I will review these texts. Thank you.


----------



## Ivan (Aug 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BaptistCanuk_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Ivan_
> ...



No, I think that's your day.


----------



## BaptistCanuk (Aug 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ivan_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by BaptistCanuk_
> ...



I noticed you still didn't answer the original question. I don't expect you to.


----------



## Ivan (Aug 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BaptistCanuk_
> Where did SWBTS get their definition? I have a point to this. Some believe in the "RPW" because they say we can only do what Scripture says when we worship God. Well, where does Scripture say what words are profanity? How can our "depraved" selves decide what is profanity for ourselves? Even more, how can we decide the standard for others?



So what is your standard?


----------



## BaptistCanuk (Aug 24, 2006)

Ahh yes, answer a question with a question. I believe I already shared mine but I'll share it again. 

Since Scripture doesn't explicitly state what words are profanity, we are left to "cultural standards". If the culture says a word is bad, and our parents say a word is bad, then the word is bad. 

Heck, there are words in the Bible that would be considered bad in our culture and I probably can't say them here. There are words that are considered bad in our culture and have completely different meanings in other cultures.

But what do I know? My opinion was "worth" your disrespect and insult. In case you forget, I DID say "LOL you didn't have to shout at me BROTHER". Meaning, I was using a little humour AND referred to you as my brother. Unfortunately, you couldn't do the same. God be with you.


----------



## Ivan (Aug 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BaptistCanuk_
> Heck, there are words in the Bible that would be considered bad in our culture and I probably can't say them here.



Exactly!


----------



## BaptistCanuk (Aug 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ivan_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by BaptistCanuk_
> ...



I agree. You prove my point. Cultural standards, not Scripture, define what is profanity. Don't you think it's kind of sad though, that words that are in the Bible would not be allowed to be posted on here?


----------



## Ivan (Aug 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BaptistCanuk_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Ivan_
> ...



Every read Proverbs?

Time for work...enjoy your evening.

[Edited on 8-25-2006 by Ivan]


----------



## BaptistCanuk (Aug 25, 2006)

Yep. Read Proverbs all the way through. I don't see an exhaustive list of profane words there. Do you?

Yes, I've enjoyed my evening. It would mean so much more if you had meant it.


----------



## Ivan (Aug 25, 2006)

> Yep. Read Proverbs all the way through. I don't see an exhaustive list of profane words there. Do you?



No, I don't, but I think common sense will tell us that we don't need a list of words to know which are profane. In another way, words don't need to be profane to be offensive or hurtful. The bottom line is that whether there is a list or not, there are profane words.



> Yes, I've enjoyed my evening. It would mean so much more if you had meant it.



Actually, I did mean it and I'm glad you did enjoy your evening. 

I need to apologizeto you, of course, and I do. I apologize for treating you as I did. However, I did it for a reason. Whether it's a good reason, others can judge and I will accept whatever they think.

I'm sure you remember how you said to another poster how you were "testy" yesterday. Brian, you seem to be that way a few other days here. We are what we are and that's fine, but we should be considerate of others. I was not considerate of you yesterday and again, I apologize. 

Now you know how others feel when you are "testy" toward them and that's why I did it. Whether I did the right thing, I don't know, but that's what I did. Let this be the end of the matter.


----------



## BaptistCanuk (Aug 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ivan_
> 
> 
> > Yep. Read Proverbs all the way through. I don't see an exhaustive list of profane words there. Do you?
> ...


----------

